# Axillary lipo with breast reduction



## tgutierrez (Aug 18, 2009)

Is liposuction of the Axillary inclusive to breast reduction procedure? I believe they are because I personnally had this done and they included it. Was that just the doctor I chose and it's seperately billable or were they correct and it is included?

Thanks for all assistance.


----------



## mad_one80 (Aug 25, 2009)

i personally think it should be inclusive but the doctor dictated separately on the OP before and i have billed both 19318 and 15877 and ins has paid.....also, custom coder doesnt bundle these two procedures. that being said, just bill it(if documented)!


----------

